# Bricked T Mobile Lg V10



## mauricevanager (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the T mobile Lg V10 64GB. I was doing a update through LGUP. I was about 60% done when I lost usb connection and it failed. I went through the process again and it completed successfully or at least that's what it said. The phone now keeps booting into TWRP. I tried to format data at first got error can't mount cache also same result when trying to wipe cache, system ect. after formating data 3 times the error went away and was able to format data without errors as well as wiping Cache System ect. I can install roms via TWRP and they say completed successfully but after reboot its still booting into TWRP. I tried using stock TOT and KDZ files through download mode but get error 0x2000 TOT anti rollback version is smaller than device. I found a stock one with root and TWRP built in. This one does complete but phone still booting back to TWRP. Any Suggestions


----------

